# Heavy Darts With Sabot?



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Has anyone made a heavy and aerodynamic dart using some sort of foam sabot? Maybe something like this:


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Never heard of that for a blowdart before.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a depleted uranium round from a M1A1 main gun. Never thought of one for a blowgun.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I didnt mean that exact setup. I was just using that as an example.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I had never thought of this. Definately an idea worth trying


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Using sabots world very well. I like using them with little Fletcher arrows. would probably work with something like you posted above.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

never thought of that....I'll have to try it


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

I found that plain ole Nerf darts (the foamy little things our rug rats still manage to break things with) will fly out of my Cold Steel big bore with pretty good velocity and it has decent mass, knocking empty Coke cans over and sticking to non pouros surfaces quite aggressively.. I'm still in the planning phase, but I think I will test to see if I can sharpen a golf tee, slice a Nerf dart into thirds and try to make my first sabot round.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I cannot wait to see your results!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I found the perfect darts for use with the sabot. Pre-ground 1/4" Tungsten Plasma Cutter Electrodes. A 4" dart is roughly 850 grains, or around 2oz! Now that would do some damage!!

http://www.diamondground.com/tungstenelectrodes.html

Just one problem. They are Super expensive!! $260 for a pack of 10! Of course, they would probably last forever.

http://www.diamondground.com/PT-14.html


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Try a few half ounce loads before you spend your money. Most people can't find a real use for darts that exceed eight grams.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, only 1/4 of an ounce? That seems really light!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Cervantes said:


> I'm still in the planning phase, but I think I will test to see if I can sharpen a golf tee, slice a Nerf dart into thirds and try to make my first sabot round.


You can also get this stuff at Lowes. It should work the same:

http://www.amazon.com/Battalion-2RRG1-Caulk-Backer-2x240/dp/B001MXUF8Q


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

I use a sabot for my homemade air cannon when firing bb's. I just melt a little cavity that I can fill up with 30 or so bbs and then let 'er rip! I don't know if there would be much of a point in using a sabot because of the increased surface area on the projectile, but for firing multiple darts or even bbs it could be fun!


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Sabots are also useful for firing sub caliber projectiles such as a 3/8" steel ball out of a .625 barrel. A good sabot for this is two orange cones on either end of a short piece of dowel with a magnet on the outside of the barrel to prevent the ball from rolling out.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I tried the golf tee, it sticks at extremely close range, but long range (15'+) it tumbles and slaps the target.

I think a heavier projectile would be best, or maybe a bunch of BBs marbles or lead shot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if it tumbles because there is more weight at the back of a golf tee....


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it tumbles cuz it wasn't meant to be sent down range. Maybe one of those goofy 3 inch long tees would work better.


----------

